# Raptors @ 76ers, March 25th



## speedythief

<center>
















*Toronto Raptors* (28-39) @ *Philadelphia 76ers* (33-34)
March 25th, 2005, 7:00PM EST
The Score

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ALSTON, RAFER" TITLE="ALSTON, RAFER" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ALSTON, RAFER.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PETERSON, MORRIS" TITLE="PETERSON, MORRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/PETERSON, MORRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ROSE, JALEN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/BOSH, CHRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" TITLE="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ARAUJO, RAFAEL.jpg">
*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="IVERSON, ALLEN" TITLE="IVERSON, ALLEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sixers/IVERSON, ALLEN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="IGUODALA, ANDRE" TITLE="IGUODALA, ANDRE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sixers/IGUODALA, ANDRE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="KORVER, KYLE" TITLE="KORVER, KYLE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sixers/KORVER, KYLE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WEBBER, CHRIS" TITLE="WEBBER, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/kings/WEBBER, CHRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DALEMBERT, SAMUEL" TITLE="DALEMBERT, SAMUEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sixers/DALEMBERT, SAMUEL.jpg">
*Allen Iverson, Andre Iguodala, Kyle Korver, Chris Webber, Samuel Dalembert*</center>


----------



## Crossword

The one game we HAVE TO win, hopefully we can pull it out on the road.


----------



## speedythief

Budweiser_Boy said:


> The one game we HAVE TO win, hopefully we can pull it out on the road.


I'd like to win this game as well. We need to slow down Philly. It would also be nice to start this road trip with a W, and that could lead to us winning two, three, even four of our road games on this swing. That would be good for morale after a tough loss the other night.


----------



## madman

speedythief said:


> I'd like to win this game as well. We need to slow down Philly. It would also be nice to start this road trip with a W, and that could lead to us winning two, three, even four of our road games on this swing. That would be good for morale after a tough loss the other night.


completly agree, Philly is starting to mesh with this new team, if we can beat them not only does it help our chances of making the playoffs but it worsens(is that a word?) their record and make our pick much better


----------



## Turkish Delight

Philly is going to come out strong in this one, especially after the way we beat them last time at the ACC. 
Is Marshall going to play?


----------



## JS03

A must win...like every game... I think we can get this W..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Do we want a higher draft pick? 
One of the few _actual_ must win games for this season.


----------



## Turkish Delight

By the way guys, let's see if we can get a lot of people involved in tonight's game thread. 
Not just one person having 80% the posts, we need everyone involved.


----------



## BBB

*Philly's Point Of View...*

*Match Preview* 



> Note to Marshall, Jalen Rose and friends: Don't expect to be so lonely out there by the arc tonight. Things have changed, thanks to your wake-up call to the Sixers. Since the teams last saw each other, the Sixers have won three of four and held the Lakers, Cavaliers, Bulls and Pistons (minus Rip Hamilton) to a combined 28.9 percent from the arc (22-for-76) and 35.8 field-goal percent (124-for-346).
> 
> "A butt-kicking is always a boost for you, because you never want to get embarrassed like that," said rookie Andre Iguodala, fresh from his first triple-double on Wednesday. "Allen [Iverson] said it the best. We win as a team and we get our [butt] kicked as a team. We've been playing well, and we understand we can't have defensive lapses, and we've got to give 100 percent effort every time down the floor."
> 
> Following back-to-back practice days with Chris Webber and Iverson, the Sixers have not looked better this season than on Wednesday. Looks of confusion are gone. Team defense is happening everywhere, the product of radical changes to O'Brien's scheme, which now focuses on funneling offense to the corners and defending pick-and-rolls to the side, rather than Main Street.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Philly's Point Of View...*



BBB said:


> *Match Preview*


Interesting, but I don't think Philly's defense has improved all that much. It's mainly because the four teams they played are not good three point shooting teams.

10) LA Lakers 36%
19) Chicago 35%
23) Detroit 34%
28) Cleveland 33%

I guess you can say it's impressive that they made their opponents shoot about 29% from three, but as you can see, outside of LA who are in the midst of a free fall right now, Chicago, Detroit and Cleveland are not good three point shooting teams by any means.


----------



## JS03

*Re: Philly's Point Of View...*

I hoping to see more posters around here...I don't want to be alone again..


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Philly's Point Of View...*



Juzt_SicK03 said:


> I hoping to see more posters around here...I don't want to be alone again..


Don't worry, I am pretty sure this is going to be the biggest game thread we've had in awhile.


----------



## Turkish Delight

By the way guys, bet some of your points on tonight's result on uCash.

http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=152514


----------



## JS03

500 on the Raptors


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> 500 on the Raptors


I put 1000 on them, the spread is relatively big. I think that if the Raptors lose, it won't be by more than 5 points.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> I put 1000 on them, the spread is relatively big. I think that if the Raptors lose, it won't be by more than 5 points.


 You never know. The Sixers just blew out the Pistons the other day, but then again who knows how prepared they'll be for us. Certainly they don't have this game circled on their calanders.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

I say that this is a must win, No one wants Philly to make the playoffs because we'll get two lottery picks if they dun't, rite now they have the 8th spot, the Raps need Orlando or New Jersey to take over that final playoff spot


----------



## Turkish Delight

I think it's unlikely that Philadelphia ends up in the lottery though, even if we win this game.
Orlando is really struggling right now, and it's expected when they don't have Francis, Turkoglu and Christie in the lineup. 
NJ has been playing better of late, but still inconsistant, and I don't see them catching Philly right now. 
I'm obviously hoping we win, but I'm just not so optimistic that they'll be in the lotter come season's end.


----------



## Pejavlade

Game Prediction








Raptors 102







Sixers 94


Rafer 21pts 5rebs 11asts
Rose 19pts 6rebs 4asts

Cwebb 18pts 7rebs 5asts


----------



## madman

any word on marshall? It might be a good time to give Hoffa some good minutes


----------



## Numbed One

Bosh is due for a good game. He's been struggling, and old man knee Webber's defence might be just the recipe for a good game.


----------



## madman

Numbed One said:


> Bosh is due for a good game. He's been struggling, and old man knee Webber's defence might be just the recipe for a good game.



Good point. Last time they played Bosh had an easy time because of Webbers D (or lack there of) so hopefully he can get back on track without having to work his back too hard. 

I think he should take another game or two off


----------



## Turkish Delight

Numbed One said:


> Bosh is due for a good game. He's been struggling, and old man knee Webber's defence might be just the recipe for a good game.


I definately have to agree with you on this one.
Last time around Bosh had an amazing performance, which was overshadowed by Marshall record tying outing.
Bosh was taking it to the net at will in that game, and hopefully it will be much of the same tonight.


----------



## Crossword

Yeah, hopefully Bosh'll bust out of his slump with a great performance in Marshall's absence tonight, similar to what Marshall did with Bosh out (except with a win for the Raps tonight?).


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Yeah, hopefully Bosh'll bust out of his slump with a great performance in Marshall's absence tonight, similar to what Marshall did with Bosh out (except with a win for the Raps tonight?).


Wait so Marshall isn't playing?


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Wait so Marshall isn't playing?


 I dunno... just saying. If he isn't, then that's what I'd like to see.


----------



## TDrake

I think Webber's play is the key to this one - if he goes off, we're sunk but if he plays as lame as he's seemed most of the time this season, we should have a good shot at the win ...


----------



## Turkish Delight

TDrake said:


> I think Webber's play is the key to this one - if he goes off, we're sunk but if he plays as lame as he's seemed most of the time this season, we should have a good shot at the win ...


If he does start to go off, we can always just take it to him when he's on defense, that should definately slow him down.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Iggy got a tripple double his last time out didn't he?
We'll have to slow him down.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Iggy got a tripple double his last time out didn't he?
> We'll have to slow him down.


Yeah i know he did sometime recently. I think Mo can handle him


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> Yeah i know he did sometime recently. I think Mo can handle him


Speaking of Mo Pete, I hope we're wearing the white jerseys tonight.
That way he won't just dissapear like he normally does on the road.


----------



## madman

Aaron Williams getting the start


----------



## Numbed One

Aaron Williams?

Wierd.


----------



## madman

Numbed One said:


> Aaron Williams?
> 
> Wierd.


I guess sam is trying something new, should be interesting, I think it is a good move, Hoffa would have been exposed against the faster Dalembert


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> Aaron Williams getting the start


Really?
At centre?
It's obvious that he's had his fair share of problems with Mitchell, because of the lack of playing time he's had since arriving here.
He's now been given the opportunity to show Sam what he can do, I'm hoping he will not dissapoint.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> I guess sam is trying something new, should be interesting, I think it is a good move, Hoffa would have been exposed against the faster Dalembert


This kind of reminds me of earlier in the season when Mitchell started Moiso.
I doubt it'll end with the same result though.


----------



## Numbed One

Chuck said Woods hurt his shoulder in practice yesterday.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Good to see Sam giving Aaron a chance, he could have easily went back to Araujo but he's giving the guy the opportunity to prove himself.


----------



## JS03

Yes...2-0


----------



## Turkish Delight

Steal by Rafer, passes it to Mo Pete, and he lays it in.
I'd love to see some more fast break opportunities tonight.


----------



## madman

Jalen doing what Jalen does best


----------



## Turkish Delight

Kyle Korver hits.. From 3.
Went right around Mo Pete.
3-2 Philly...

Jalen gets fouled while driving to the basket.
Gotta love Captain Crunch.


----------



## JS03

Man Iversons fast...


----------



## madman

Jalen is playing well so far


----------



## JS03

whoa...You gots to gaurd Andre


----------



## Turkish Delight

Somehow Iverson missed an open layup.
Raptors take the ball up the floor and Jalen hits..
Nice floater.


----------



## Turkish Delight

A-TRAIN !!
Count it and a foul!!!


----------



## madman

Yess Aaron drawing the foul


----------



## JS03

A-Train...And1


----------



## Turkish Delight

I'd love to see more of that tonight.
He's big, and goes up strong.. 
Keep it up Aaron.


----------



## madman

You can tell bosh isnt looking to play physical downlow giving up the ball alot


----------



## Turkish Delight

Did we activate Eric Williams off the injured list?
I missed what Chuck was saying.


----------



## madman

good foul on AI by Atrain


----------



## JS03

Bosh..0-2 but keep giving him the rock


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Did we activate Eric Williams off the injured list?
> I missed what Chuck was saying.


ya and he's playing, i missed it too, cause my stupid brothers friends are so ****ing loud and annoying


----------



## JS03

A-Trainnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## madman

nice pass!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Aaron Williams!
With authority!!!


----------



## Numbed One

Aaron Williams looking real good.


----------



## madman

Alston makes up for the air ball


----------



## JS03

Air ball by Alston...But CB4 with the basket


----------



## Turkish Delight

CB4!!
Offensive rebound and dunk.
We need him to get more involved on the offensive end if we're going to win this game.


----------



## madman

AW playing pretty well


----------



## JS03

Yeah...Aaron is on a roll


----------



## Turkish Delight

Aaron Williams with 7!
He's on fire!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Alston pretty much blew Philly's D and dished it out to Aaron.
Great play.


----------



## JS03

Dang Korver...so good.


----------



## madman

damn Kutcher


----------



## madman

16-16 good tempo to the game so far


----------



## Turkish Delight

16-16 with 5:21 left in the 1st quarter.
Another high scoring game it seems.


----------



## JS03

Playing very well..Not like last game...Big improvement..


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> damn Kutcher


Haha, he really does look like Ashton Kutcher doesn't he.
The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## JS03

X Game Factors
MoPete and Andre


----------



## Turkish Delight

We looked focused right now, I like the up tempo style we're playing right now, and the body language shown by the players.


----------



## madman

damn that was a nice shot


----------



## madman

wow we cant let webber get on a roll


----------



## Crossword

Damn... looks like I've been missing quite a game while ordering pizza.


----------



## madman

Rafer!!


----------



## JS03

Rafer..Nice!!


----------



## Crossword

Wow Rafer is just toying with the Sixers D.


----------



## JS03

Welcome Bud_Boy


----------



## Turkish Delight

Alston with a nifty layup.
Last game he would have just taken the three, tonight he faked it, drove and got the bucket.


----------



## madman

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Damn... looks like I've been missing quite a game while ordering pizza.


lol im orderig to im getting stuffed crust pepperoni lovers :drool:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Nice to see so many people involved with tonight's game thread.
Let's keep it going.


----------



## madman

Yell coming in


----------



## Crossword

Nice, Donyell's in. And just as I type this Webber burns him. Let's see how he does on offense.


----------



## JS03

Marshall


----------



## madman

13 anyone


----------



## Crossword

And just as I type _that_, he nails a 3!


----------



## JS03

er....CWebb


----------



## Turkish Delight

Donyell Marshall _is_ playing.
He hits.. From beyond the arc.


----------



## madman

Yesss


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> 13 anyone


 He's already got 2 in a minute!


----------



## JS03

YEAh Marshall again


----------



## Numbed One

Marshall is healthy!



With 6 points on 2 shots!


----------



## Crossword

Wow, this is going back and forth, Webber is ON FIRE!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Marshall...
Again for three.
Less than a minute.. 
Two threes and 6 points for Donyell.


----------



## madman

damn missed lay up my skip


----------



## JS03

Iverson...smooth


----------



## Crossword

It's missed layups like that that make me go oy like a rabbi.


----------



## Crossword

Timeout, Sixers lead by 3 28-25. Let's see if we can make it closer before the end of the half.


----------



## JS03

Budweiser_Boy said:


> It's missed layups like that that make me go oy like a rabbi.


lol :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight

28-25 Sixers with 2:06 left in the 1st.
Told you it would be a high scoring game.


----------



## Crossword

Why are McDonalds commercials so stupid? I mean... do they want me not to eat there or something? Ugh. Everyone should have the same advertising people beer companies have.


----------



## JS03

28-25 not bad...
Go Duke!!


----------



## Crossword

lol @ Leo, too. "The fans know [Marshall] can hit the 3, the only people who don't are the Sixers."


----------



## madman

Bosh isnt it


----------



## JS03

Bosh Miss..


----------



## madman

Bosh isnt in it


----------



## Crossword

Oh Damn!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Oh my goodness!!!!
Chris Bosh!!!


----------



## JS03

Nicee


----------



## madman

madman said:


> Bosh isnt in it


just as i say it


----------



## JS03

heh Nba Facial


----------



## Turkish Delight

Count it and the foul for CB4!!
He just served up a facial on Korver.
Eat your words Leo Rautins!
:biggrin:


----------



## Crossword

This game overall, is what happens when Webber does what he's supposed to, and the Sixers are dangerous.


----------



## madman

damn it chris webber


----------



## JS03

Nice PASs


----------



## madman

Bosh with another dunk!!


----------



## Crossword

Man, Chris is feeling it now.


----------



## Crossword

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Man, Chris is feeling it now.


 Both of them.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with yet another dunk.
He's heating up.. 7 points now
Nice feed by Alston.


----------



## Crossword

Post 11,300!


----------



## Crossword

Hmm... wonder if I can get to 11,400 in this thread too?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Alston has really impressed me so far in this ball game.
6 points 5 assists already and the 1st quarter isn't even over.


----------



## JS03

eh...Turnover..


----------



## Turkish Delight

An Eric Williams sighting....

Looks like I was wrong, he is wearing the Raptors uni again.


----------



## Crossword

Rafer was fouled on that one too!


----------



## JS03

Gorgeous...play by Rafer


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> An Eric Williams sighting....
> 
> Looks like I was wrong, he is wearing the Raptors uni again.


 LOL, and just as we made the thread!


----------



## JS03

32-34 Philly.. thats a high score....


----------



## madman

34-32 high scoring game we cant let Webber keep hiting those out side shots


----------



## Crossword

34-32 at the end of the half, I'm really liking the pace. We just have to stop giving C-Webb so much space. It's not like he can take our guys off the dribble or anything.


----------



## JS03

Alston playing well today 3-6 7points..


----------



## madman

Budweiser_Boy said:


> 34-32 at the end of the half, I'm really liking the pace. We just have to stop giving C-Webb so much space. It's not like he can take our guys off the dribble or anything.


u mean quarter?


----------



## Crossword

And speaking of pace, how bout the pace of this thread?  10 pages and counting!


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> u mean quarter?


 Yeah my bad.


----------



## Turkish Delight

34 points allowed in the 1st quarter, I don't really like the sound of that.
We're going to have to tighten up on the defensive end.


----------



## JS03

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Alston playing well today 3-6 7points..


Bosh also 3-6 and 7points..not bad :biggrin:


----------



## Crossword

Catalanotto with his mad multiple-RBI ways again... remember when he had 6 in a game last year?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> And speaking of pace, how bout the pace of this thread?  10 pages and counting!


We're on pace for 550 posts.
Keep it up fellas.

Great game so far.


----------



## JS03

Matt Bonner in..!!!


----------



## Crossword

Right on cue, Bonner hits the two.


----------



## madman

red rocket for 2


----------



## JS03

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Matt Bonner in..!!!


and the score


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bonner is in..
He's somehow still shooting over 50% for the season.
55% to be exact.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> We're on pace for 550 posts.
> Keep it up fellas.
> 
> Great game so far.


 Nice math skills. John would be proud.


----------



## madman

3 3s for yell


----------



## JS03

Donyell MArshall!!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Madman won't like this, Palacio is in the game.
:biggrin:


----------



## Crossword

And the Raptors take the lead on ANOTHER Marshall 3!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Marshall hits!
Why are they leaving him open like this?


----------



## madman

eric williams contributing


----------



## Crossword

Even Eric Williams is having his way! Our defense isn't very good tonight, but Philly's is downright awful!


----------



## JS03

EWill....!!! 
goaltending yes


----------



## Turkish Delight

Both teams don't want to play defense, this makes for a very entertaining ball game.


----------



## JS03

6 point lead!!!


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Marshall hits!
> Why are they leaving him open like this?


 Maybe the Philly Cheesesteak is getting to them?


----------



## Crossword

And the Sixers are going cold...


----------



## JS03

good hustle by Bonner


----------



## Crossword

Raps caught a break there, should be Sixer ball.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bonner left WIDE open, but he misses.
Biggest lead of the game for the Raptors though.


----------



## madman

good d from someone who i hate


----------



## Crossword

Iverson coulda taken Milt all the way.


----------



## JS03

Milt going to the line!...


----------



## Crossword

Milt with the free throw, it's up, it's good!


----------



## JS03

aw...Matt with the miss


----------



## Turkish Delight

14-2 run by the Raptors to start the 2nd quarter.
Hopefully we can keep up the pressure.


----------



## Crossword

Raptors catch another break with Ivy missing a open layup. Bonner going cold himself, missed two in a row.


----------



## Crossword

Milt fouled again.


----------



## madman

good drive by milt


----------



## JS03

Playing awesome right now!!


----------



## Crossword

Come on Yell more 3's!


----------



## Turkish Delight

42-37 Raptors now.
This is definately a winnable game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> good drive by milt


You just complimented Milt Palacio?


How often do you see that?


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> You just complimented Milt Palacio?
> 
> 
> How often do you see that?


i know


----------



## JS03

Marshall's moms B-day?


----------



## Crossword

Bonner is officially ICE COLD.


----------



## JS03

Bonner with another miss


----------



## Crossword

Good job Bonner pass the ball.


----------



## JS03

holy Iverson....


----------



## madman

bah AI


----------



## Crossword

Shoot, two point game now after Ivy's trey.


----------



## Crossword

Sixers have a chance to tie now, or take the lead.


----------



## JS03

err....they're catching up..


----------



## Turkish Delight

42-40 
The Raptors are getting pretty much any shot they want, they need to start making them.


----------



## Crossword

Damn You Rodney Rogers!


----------



## madman

got away with one Milt


----------



## Crossword

Iverson's pissed now...


----------



## JS03

nice foul...


----------



## madman

Good play chris getting his aggressiivenes back


----------



## Crossword

CB4 fouled, schooling Webber.


----------



## Crossword

Bosh makes first FT.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Nice to see Bosh continually trying to take it to the rim.
Anyways guys I have to go eat dinner I'll be back for half time. 
I'll be watching downstairs.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Crossword

Hits them both


----------



## madman

you can tell webber isnt 100%


----------



## Crossword

Dammit, Webber again!


----------



## JS03

Milt with the miss....Webber with the dunk..errrr


----------



## Crossword

Nice pass by Iverson... tie game now though.


----------



## madman

We are letting back in we need a TO or a sub


----------



## JS03

Tie game 44 all


----------



## Crossword

Yell missed a three?! Blasphemy!


----------



## Crossword

Where's my damn pizza?!?! They said 40 minutes!


----------



## JS03

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Where's my damn pizza?!?! They said 40 minutes!


lol :biggrin:


----------



## madman

get milt out of there we need skip to run our offense


----------



## madman

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Where's my damn pizza?!?! They said 40 minutes!


wow im already done mine


----------



## JS03

Raps shooting 47.1% not bad..


----------



## JS03

Man that raptor commercial is something..!!


----------



## madman

Lol Leo Rautins Did Not Get A Triple Double Lol


----------



## Numbed One

Man I can't keep up with you guyses!

I gotta take off, make sure the Raptors win while I'm gone


----------



## JS03

Alston going to the line...luv it when he does that..


----------



## madman

I should coach this team i say put skip in and look what happens


----------



## Crossword

mmm... pizza


----------



## JS03

Yeah bad call...go Leo


----------



## madman

lol leo and chuck talking about bling bling priceless


----------



## madman

4 3s for Yell


----------



## JS03

Marshal THREE


----------



## madman

that was nice ball movement


----------



## JS03

dang webber playin good


----------



## JS03

Matty is awesome...never giving up


----------



## madman

AI was out of control surprised no call there


----------



## madman

AI hurt good news for us


----------



## JS03

51-50 Raptors..they are slowing down abit..


----------



## Crossword

damn... still anyone's game


----------



## Turkish Delight

Very high scoring affair..
Looks like AI is still in pain, he's a warrior though.
He'll play through it.


----------



## Crossword

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> 51-50 Raptors..they are slowing down abit..


 And so are we... gotta pick that postin pace back up!


----------



## Crossword

brb pizza


----------



## madman

the winner will be whoever decieds to play some D


----------



## Turkish Delight

Marshall leading the way with 13 points, another big performance for him.
How many threes did he have in the first half of the last ball game against Philly?
Was it 6?


----------



## JS03

WHOa...DONNY


----------



## Turkish Delight

Webber and Iverson have combined for 33 points so far, we'll have to slow them down.


----------



## madman

Donyell With A Dunk?!?!?!?!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Donyell puts it on the floor..
COUNT IT AND A FOUL!


----------



## Coatesvillain

Man, watching Donyell Marshall score like this on the Sixers (everytime!) make me want to go up to Reading and cause trouble.


----------



## JS03

a "three" point play...


----------



## Turkish Delight

When's the last time you've seen Donyell in the paint?
:biggrin:


----------



## Crossword

Who stole Rafer's shot?


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> When's the last time you've seen Donyell in the paint?
> :biggrin:


never :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bonner hussling, gets the offensive rebound..
How is that a foul?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Who stole Rafer's shot?


He's really been struggling of late shooting from long range.
We don't need him to take those shots though, so it doesn't worry me too much.
He just needs to keep taking it to the rim.


----------



## madman

good play not only getting to the line but putting webber in foul trouble is good the way cweb is playing


----------



## JS03

Nice Bosh


----------



## Crossword

Great offensive rebound, and a turnaround by Bosh!


----------



## madman

Cb4!!!!


----------



## Crossword

Rose's 3 off the mark... I agree with Leo shoulda given it to Bosh.


----------



## madman

damn it dalembert


----------



## Crossword

Damn... Dalamber nails it.


----------



## Crossword

Raps turnover


----------



## JS03

Aww turnover by rose


----------



## Crossword

Webber WIDE FRICKIN OPEN...


----------



## madman

goddamn it webber


----------



## JS03

Rose...Struggling


----------



## Crossword

Jalen WIDE OPEN, but missed.


----------



## madman

that was a great pass by iggy


----------



## Crossword

Dalambert with a 3-point play late to give the Sixers a lead.


----------



## Crossword

Webber (finally) sits down.


----------



## madman

eww hockey


----------



## Crossword

Nice pass by Rafer, nicer dunk by Bosh!


----------



## JS03

Bosh with the slammajamma


----------



## madman

bosh is eating alot of iron


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> eww hockey


 lol that's what I was thinking


----------



## Crossword

Damn Ivy, scoring again.


----------



## JS03

Marshall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madman

5 3s by Yell


----------



## Crossword

MARSHALL FOR THREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE again!


----------



## Crossword

Tied at 61 at the half... will we see an 8-three second half by D-Marsh?


----------



## JS03

Nice.... 61-61 Half Time!!


----------



## JS03

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Tied at 61 at the half... will we see an 8-three second half by D-Marsh?


I can see it happen.. :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Another big three by Marshall to end the half.
I really didn't want to see us down going into half time, especially with the way we came out in the beginning of the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Crossword

We let the lead slip away, but at least we're still tied going into the break.


----------



## JS03

madman said:


> eww hockey


That almost ruined my day...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Donyell is 5/6 from three, that is just unbelievable.
The rest of the team is only 1/10 from behind the arc.


----------



## Crossword

I love that New Order Mars commercial.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Donyell is 5/6 from three, that is just unbelievable.
> The rest of the team is only 1/10 from behind the arc.


that kinda sucks...


----------



## madman

so who wants to play some defense


----------



## Crossword

How sick would a 1000 post thread be?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with 13 points and 5 rebounds at the half.
Good to see him having a solid game.
He was finally demanding the ball on a couple of plays in the 2nd quarter, which is always a good thing.


----------



## Crossword

So... who's watching the NCAA's?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> How sick would a 1000 post thread be?


As long as we keep it on topic, I'm happy.


----------



## madman

Budweiser_Boy said:


> So... who's watching the NCAA's?


nope my brother is using the xbox


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> As long as we keep it on topic, I'm happy.



its halftime so we dont have much to talk abou


----------



## JS03




----------



## Turkish Delight

122 points in the 1st half alone.
I doubt both teams can keep this going though.


----------



## Crossword

We're shooting worse from the field, from three, and from the line, but still tied. That's a good sign.


----------



## JS03

9 Assists for Alston!!


----------



## TOballer

Marshall killin the sixers again...does this guy love the sixers or what??


----------



## JS03




----------



## madman

9 assits by rafer in the first half, that is amazing


----------



## Crossword

Webber and Iverson alone have 37 points combined. We have to shut Webber down in the 2nd half, but hopefully he'll come out flat.


----------



## Crossword

TOballer said:


> Marshall killin the sixers again...does this guy love the sixers or what??


 Apparently he loves playing in Philly his hometown.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> We're shooting worse from the field, from three, and from the line, but still tied. That's a good sign.


We've taken twice as many threes as the Sixers, but we've only made two more.
Just like the game against Chicago, we've missed too many open shots.
That's something that we definately need to improve on in the 2nd half.


----------



## JS03

Jalen, Mo and Matt are combined
3-15


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> 9 assits by rafer in the first half, that is amazing


His career high is 15, he is well on his way.


----------



## Crossword

Hopefully AWill will get some good burn in the 2nd half.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen has been struggling so far in the ball game.
Do you think he is nervous at all because Eric Williams is back?


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> His career high is 15, he is well on his way.


 All he needs is 6 more three's by Yell and he can tie it!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Hopefully AWill will get some good burn in the 2nd half.


Yeah, I hope so.
He looked solid in the 1st quarter, but Marshall was just on fire since he was inserted into the ball game so what can you do?


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Jalen has been struggling so far in the ball game.
> Do you think he is nervous at all because Eric Williams is back?


 I think that would be very foolish. He was never afraid of Eric, and I don't think he'll start now.


----------



## Turkish Delight

As I've said before, this is a very winnable game.
If we can just start to contain Webber in the 2nd half, the W is ours.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Yeah, I hope so.
> He looked solid in the 1st quarter, but Marshall was just on fire since he was inserted into the ball game so what can you do?


 Marsh can play the 3 as well, and since Jalen was struggling and Bosh played big minutes we could have given those two a little more rest. But it's okay. Aaron sent a message tonight and we'll see if it worked long-term for him.


----------



## JS03

A-Train just tied is 2004-05 season high.. with 7 points


----------



## madman

Its just that it isnt the 4th quarter


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I think that would be very foolish. He was never afraid of Eric, and I don't think he'll start now.


I'm just throwing ideas out there.
I mean maybe he was afraid that Eric Williams would start taking some of his minutes again.
I'm not too worried about it though, we'll have to wait and see when it's the 4th quarter.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> A-Train just tied is 2004-05 season high.. with 7 points


Not to mention it was all in the 1st quarter.


----------



## madman

Jim todd just dosent stop talking


----------



## Turkish Delight

Marshall, what more can you say about him?
19 points in the 1st half, his career high is 38, hopefully he can get to 40 tonight.


----------



## Crossword

Raptors actually outrebounded their opponent on the offensive glass, that's a good sign.


----------



## JS03

Do you think Pape Sow will be playing today?


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> Jim todd just dosent stop talking


 lol he's great


----------



## madman

now lets see who is going to play D


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Raptors actually outrebounded their opponent on the offensive glass, that's a good sign.


Matt Bonner with two of those rebounds.
He's not over-powering by any means, but he just hussles for every ball.


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> now lets see who is going to play D


 hopefully not the 6ers


----------



## bigbabyjesus

After starting off slow, Bosh had a very good first half by taking advantage of his speed over Chris Webber. 

A-Train had a tremendous 1st quarter on both ends of the floor. Rafer did a great job distributing the ball. Oh yeah, Donyell, 5 threes, not too bad.

And Bud_Boy how the hell did you get 61 posts in like 20 minutes.. haha thats nuts.


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Do you think Pape Sow will be playing today?


yeah where has he been?

but all of our bigs have been playing well so it is hard to fit him in


----------



## JS03

Aww Rafer..


----------



## Crossword

Oh no! Ivy again!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Do you think Pape Sow will be playing today?


Hmm I doubt it.
Bosh doesn't look like his back is bothering him too much, Aaron is going to be starting the 3rd quarter, Bonner is hussling, and Marshall is just playing spectacular.
Plus he'd be behind Araujo wouldn't he?


----------



## madman

wow nice movement by the 6ers


----------



## Crossword

UGH.... it's clearly the Sixers who came out playing defense.


----------



## Crossword

Nice dunk by Iggy though...


----------



## JS03

A-Train!! nice!!


----------



## Crossword

Webber with a miss... hopefully a sign of things to come


----------



## Crossword

Rafer travelled anyway.


----------



## JS03

Rafer with another miss Layup


----------



## madman

where has mo been?


----------



## Crossword

This game is an absolute mess right now, everyone's scattered and scrambling.


----------



## madman

nice play by bosh


----------



## Crossword

Good job by Chris, going to the line again.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh takes it to the rim yet again.
Nice to see the Bosh of old.


----------



## Crossword

And he makes 'em both. one point game, Raps down one.


----------



## Crossword

Yikes, Webber banks it in.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Bosh takes it to the rim yet again.
> Nice to see the Bosh of old.


i know what u mean but i cant resist he is only 21


----------



## Crossword

And Bosh can't respond...


----------



## madman

since when could dalembert play such good offense? Time Out raps


----------



## Turkish Delight

Dalembert hits another jumper.
Not a good start to the second half.


----------



## Crossword

Damn, Sixers are trying to pull away right now, hopefully we can keep them at bay.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Damn, Sixers are trying to pull away right now, hopefully we can keep them at bay.


Can you say Donyell Marshall?


----------



## Crossword

Wow... this is insane... threats being made against Pacer players? That's absurd.


----------



## madman

wow who heard about that in detroit? that is nuts people in detroit need to gorw up


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Can you say Donyell Marshall?


 I was just gonna say...


----------



## JS03

Wow what is Rose doing..


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> wow who heard about that in detroit? that is nuts people in detroit need to gorw up


 Really. They have absolutely zero respect right now and garbage like that is only making it worse for htem.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

haha the Leo Rautins jersey being raised into the rafters!! thats good stuff.


----------



## madman

no D


----------



## Crossword

where the hell have you been hellbot?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Budweiser_Boy said:


> where the hell have you been hellbot?


what do you mean?


----------



## Crossword

Sixers with a Six point lead.


----------



## Crossword

Bosh turns it over, a bit too agressive.


----------



## Crossword

Korver with a big time travel.


----------



## JS03

Yes Travelling..


----------



## madman

travelling for korver


----------



## Crossword

vigilante said:


> what do you mean?


 look at how many posts are in this game thread, look how many posts you have in this game thread.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors aren't looking too good right now, they need to get it going. 
Only 3 points so far in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## madman

mo with amiss


----------



## Crossword

MoPete misses the 3, he's disappearing on the road again.


----------



## Crossword

nice nice Rafer.


----------



## JS03

What an UGLY looking shot ....LOL..


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Budweiser_Boy said:


> look at how many posts are in this game thread, look how many posts you have in this game thread.


ohh. well the thing is my big screen tv is in my other room, and the room with my computer has a smaller tv.


----------



## Crossword

3-point play for Iverson...


----------



## Crossword

That should be continuation for Rafer!


----------



## madman

nice move by rafer


----------



## Crossword

Dammit Mo!


----------



## Crossword

Alston taking over this game!


----------



## JS03

Bamm...Alston!!


----------



## madman

dalember plaing like normal and rafer playing better and better


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer with two back to back pull ups.
He's looking very good right now.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Iverson hits .. For three..
We're going to have to start playing some defense if we want to get back into this game.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Watch out for the A-TRAIN, Iverson!


----------



## madman

we are just exchanging buckets now, we needstops


----------



## Crossword

Damn, C-Webb again.


----------



## Crossword

A foul on Rafer? That's lame...


----------



## JS03

Iverson has Nice cornrows..


----------



## Crossword

Raptors playing really sloppy


----------



## madman

yell back in


----------



## Crossword

That was a foul! Rafer should be at the line right now!


----------



## bigbabyjesus

The only problem I have with Mitchell is his usage of Pape Sow.

Now would be a perfect time to insert him for defensive intensity.


----------



## madman

C4


----------



## Crossword

sweet J by Bosh.


----------



## JS03

Nice shot by Bosh


----------



## JS03

and a Double-Double


----------



## Crossword

And Webber comes RIGHT back! :upset:


----------



## madman

wow we are playing 76er D on Webber


----------



## Crossword

And BOSH again!


----------



## JS03

Another nice shot by Bosh


----------



## madman

bosh is on fire


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh in the makings of a monster game right now.


----------



## Crossword

stupid pass by Webber, Raptors ball.


----------



## JS03

Nice!!!


----------



## Crossword

Nice reverse layup by Mo.


----------



## madman

nice move by mo, we need more of that


----------



## JS03

Omg...Iverson


----------



## madman

AI is amazing


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> That was a foul! Rafer should be at the line right now!


That was definately a foul, I can't believe that wasn't called.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

and mo-pete does something to benefit the raptors!


----------



## Crossword

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Hmm... wonder if I can get to 11,400 in this thread too?


 hahaha I called it


----------



## JS03

77-82 Philly
5 point lead... We can do it..


----------



## madman

anyone have an update about the detroit situation?


----------



## Crossword

Next up, 11,500! Think I can do it?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

anyone need a little Pape Sow?

defense is terrrible right now, he would be the perfect guy to bring in.


----------



## Crossword

T-Mac injured? Bad news for Houston.


----------



## JS03

Wake up Jalen... your shooting 1-10..


----------



## Crossword

vigilante said:


> anyone need a little Pape Sow?
> 
> defense is terrrible right now, he would be the perfect guy to bring in.


 Yeah but for who? Bosh is playing great, Marshall's playing great, and even Mo is starting to feel it.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Wake up Jalen... your shooting 1-10..


Wait until it's the 4th quarter.


----------



## Crossword

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Wake up Jalen... your shooting 1-10..


 To be fair, he isn't really looking for his shot. However, he should look to take it inside once in a while and get a call at the very least.


----------



## madman

come on defense


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Yeah but for who? Bosh is playing great, Marshall's playing great, and even Mo is starting to feel it.


I got to agree with that.
There just isn't enough space for Sow in this game.
I'd rather see the A Train get back in.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Wait until it's the 4th quarter.


 damn right, they don't call him Cap'n Crunch for nothing!


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> I got to agree with that.
> There just isn't enough space for Sow in this game.
> I'd rather see the A Train get back in.


 Definitely agreed there. A-Train's been playing solid ball today too.


----------



## madman

I just saw todd mac in the background too bad what happened to him


----------



## Crossword

Another rebound by Bosh...


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Yeah but for who? Bosh is playing great, Marshall's playing great, and even Mo is starting to feel it.


I'd take Mo or Jalen out. I wouldn't say Mo is starting to feel it.


----------



## Crossword

Raptors turn it over... Rose playing like garbage right now.


----------



## Crossword

And ANOTHER turnover! :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## JS03

Bring Bonner in


----------



## madman

wow turnover after turnover we need a timeout, and as much as it pains me to say it we need milt to come in :eww:


----------



## JS03

Marshall THREE


----------



## Crossword

MARSHALL FOR THREE!!!! He's got 22!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Donyell hits!!
YES DONYELL!
Number 6 for him now.


----------



## madman

Marshall


----------



## madman

nice tip by cb4


----------



## Crossword

Nice tip back by Bosh.


----------



## JS03

Thank you Bosh


----------



## Crossword

Rafer has taken Kutcher out of the game.


----------



## madman

good sub by sam


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Bonner in. 

I better hear "killer bees" used at least once chuck! I even called him about it, but I have never heard him use it!


----------



## JS03

AWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## madman

damn so close


----------



## Crossword

Marshall just barely misses the 3... 85-82 Sixers after 3.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Good look for Marshall set up by Bonner, but he can't hit.
85-82 at the end of the 3rd.
Very exciting ball game.


----------



## madman

vigilante said:


> Bonner in.
> 
> I better hear "killer bees" used at least once chuck! I even called him about it, but I have never heard him use it!


i dont get it


----------



## JS03

I was gonna go crazy if Marshall got it in..


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> i dont get it


 It's a Bonner nickname.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> I was gonna go crazy if Marshall got it in..


I was getting ready to go crazy.
Oh well, he'll have his moments in the 4th quarter, I'm sure.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Will the real Jalen Rose please stand up?


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> I was gonna go crazy if Marshall got it in..


so would chuck


----------



## bigbabyjesus

madman said:


> i dont get it?


the nickname chuck gave *B*osh and *B*onner, the killer *b*ees.

i called him to tell him that he needs to use that nickname a lot more, because it was 1000x better than the banger brothers. 

and i have yet to hear him use it since.


----------



## madman

Budweiser_Boy said:


> It's a Bonner nickname.


i see


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with a monster game and the 4th quarter hasn't even started yet.
20 points and 14 rebounds for him.
His career high is 17 rebounds, I think he will surpass it tonight.


----------



## Crossword

Go figure, the game we finally outrebound our opponent, we're losing. :sigh:


----------



## madman

Good D


----------



## Crossword

Bonner's ice cold.


----------



## madman

bonner cant buy a bucket


----------



## JS03

Milt going to the line!..


----------



## Crossword

So is Ashton though... all that acting must take a load.


----------



## madman

damn it AI back


----------



## Turkish Delight

By the way I heard that the Detroit - Indiana game has been delayed.


----------



## Crossword

Milt goes 1-2, cutting the lead to 2.


----------



## JS03

Nice Pass....


----------



## madman

wow nice pass by webber


----------



## Crossword

Nice pass by Webber.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bonner's been getting a lot of good looks tonight, he needs to start hitting them.


----------



## madman

marshall has to calm down but nice follow up


----------



## Crossword

That's the worst looking 3 I've ever seen Marshall take. Ever.


----------



## Turkish Delight

We're still in this game, only down by 4.


----------



## Crossword

Wow... again we go 1-2 from the line. Gotta hit these!


----------



## Crossword

Stop shooting Marsh.


----------



## madman

Marshall is getting to ansy


----------



## JS03

Aw Snap..


----------



## Crossword

AGH! That's the dagger right there!


----------



## madman

Wow no defense what soever


----------



## madman

Marshall is not playing smart right now


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> Marshall is not playing smart right now


 Nobody is...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Huge shot by Philly with the clock winding down.


----------



## madman

lol xXx 2


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Huge shot by Philly with the clock winding down.


 Yeah, game over pretty much.


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> lol xXx 2


 God, the sad thing is ppl are gonna be all over that garbage.


----------



## JS03

Damn...Lucky they got that call..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Where is Jalen Rose?
Hopefully he'll get back into the game soon.
We need Captain Crunch.


----------



## madman

There we go


----------



## JS03

DOnyell!!


----------



## Crossword

NOW Marshall hits!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Marshall hits!
Big shot for us.
26 points for Marshall of the bench now.


----------



## JS03

Steal By Bosh..but dang


----------



## Crossword

What a stupid pass by the stupiest player in the league...


----------



## madman

Big D from Bosh and then of course milt turns it over


----------



## Crossword

EWill got fouled.


----------



## madman

come on Eric


----------



## madman

damn it


----------



## JS03

Marshall...Settle down..


----------



## Crossword

Raptors just handing the game to the Sixers now... :no:


----------



## madman

wow we cant stop cwebb


----------



## madman

umm luck


----------



## JS03

GJ milt


----------



## Crossword

Yeah I don't think Cap'n Crunch is gonna make a cameo tonight...


----------



## JS03

aw...Turnovers..


----------



## TDrake

If only the Raptors were as hot as this thread!!! Way to go, guys...


----------



## madman

good transition D


----------



## Crossword

Bosh ties his career high with 17 rebounds, but it won't mean anything if we lose...


----------



## Turkish Delight

That's 17 rebounds for Bosh.
Ties a career high.
20 20 game anyone?


----------



## madman

Bosh is Huge


----------



## JS03

Thank you bosh Again


----------



## Crossword

Nice, Bosh with another J. 22 & 17, keeping us alive.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose back in the game.. 
We need some of that 4th quarter magic right now.


----------



## Crossword

And just as I say that, AI nails it.


----------



## madman

lucky milt


----------



## Crossword

Wow Milt hitting!


----------



## JS03

Milt with the basket


----------



## Crossword

Webber's shot just rims out... and so does BOsh's.


----------



## madman

tough miss


----------



## Crossword

Damn... Iggy is a beast on the offensive glass.


----------



## madman

500+ posts good job


----------



## JS03

It's heart attack time....


----------



## Crossword

Sixers ball with the lead, let's see if we can shut them down right now.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> 500+ posts good job


We should be able to pass 600...
Especially with the way this game is going.


----------



## JS03

madman said:


> 500+ posts good job


half way to 1000..We can do it :biggrin:


----------



## madman

wow if duke loses there goes my bracket


----------



## Crossword

Wow Michigan State might pull off the upset over Duke.


----------



## Turkish Delight

96-93 Sixers with 4:41 left in the game.
We need a stop right now on this posession.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Alston with only 1 assist in the 2nd half.
Raptors haven't been spreading the ball around enough.


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> wow if duke loses there goes my bracket


 It's okay, everyone's brackets are gone already.


----------



## madman

there was your stop td


----------



## Crossword

Nice job by Bosh drawing the foul.


----------



## JS03

:clap: Nice one by Bosh


----------



## madman

bosh just owned webber


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh going back to the line.
4/7 from the line tonight, he needs to make those free shots.


----------



## JS03

1 point game..


----------



## Crossword

It's only a 1 point game right now, anything can happen.


----------



## TDrake

Can't post anything about the game - we don't get the Score here, so I'm trying to follow the game on Sportsline, but I could be 5 minutes behind ...


----------



## madman

damn that was great D till the foul


----------



## Crossword

Iverson having his way with the Raps, draws the foul. Good thing it missed though, Raps can't afford a 3-point play.


----------



## JS03

TDrake said:


> Can't post anything about the game - we don't get the Score here, so I'm trying to follow the game on Sportsline, but I could be 5 minutes behind ...


Watch the NBA courtside live!!


----------



## Crossword

TDrake said:


> Can't post anything about the game - we don't get the Score here, so I'm trying to follow the game on Sportsline, but I could be 5 minutes behind ...


 This thread should be good enough play by play.


----------



## JS03

DAmn I hate turnovers


----------



## Crossword

Dammit ANOTHER turnover!


----------



## madman

19 rbs


----------



## madman

lol popeye


----------



## Crossword

Bosh gets first 20-20 game in Raps history since Popeye Jones!


----------



## madman

20-20 for bosh!!!!!!


----------



## JS03

nice 20 20 for CB4


----------



## Crossword

Raps have the ball down three, let's see what they run.


----------



## Turkish Delight

20 rebounds for Bosh.
What's the Raptors record? 22 set by Donyell?


----------



## TDrake

Yeah, this thread is helping - thankfully, I have 2 computers here right now ...


----------



## Turkish Delight

My mistake, it's 24 rebounds set by Donyell last year.
That may be too much for Bosh in the short time left in tonight's game.
The most important thing right now though is that we get the win.


----------



## madman

we are playing really sloppy offense we were bailed out by them missing all those shots


----------



## madman

wow detroit, a bomb threat??


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> 20 rebounds for Bosh.
> What's the Raptors record? 22 set by Donyell?


 Not sure, it might be. BTW Marshall's career high (and Raptors high) is 24.


----------



## madman

rose missing a ft damn


----------



## JS03

Whats up with Jalen?? he's killing us..


----------



## Crossword

So much for Cap'n Crunch...


----------



## swurv

20X20
CB4 is money

RARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!
<img src="http://mapage.noos.fr/cyril.haumont/_Images/V/velociraptor.jpg"></img>


----------



## madman

good D and there we go JR


----------



## Crossword

THERE we go!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Tough shot for Jalen, but he hits.
Tie game!


----------



## Crossword

YES! SIXERS MISS THE DUNK! Let's go Raps!


----------



## madman

big missed dunk and rose with the miss


----------



## Crossword

But Rose can't deliver...


----------



## JS03

aww Jalen....


----------



## madman

come on Jalen


----------



## TDrake

Jalen ties it!!!


----------



## Crossword

And the Sixers take the lead on the free throw...


----------



## bigbabyjesus

terrible time for a tech.. that was just great defense anyways


----------



## madman

that might be the game


----------



## Crossword

And then Webber hits ANOTHER shot!


----------



## JS03

YESss RAFERR


----------



## Crossword

OMG!!! Rafer is CLUTCH!


----------



## madman

Big 3 By Skip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crossword

Webber way off!


----------



## Crossword

Can the Raps take the lead? no...


----------



## madman

calm down jalen


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Jalen, come on, your not the only one on the floor.


----------



## Crossword

Rose has been playing like crap all night long, shoulda ran that through Bosh.


----------



## JS03

Im seriously getting a heart attack soon...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Wow Rafer shot that one from downtown.
Clutch.


----------



## Crossword

The Raptors are always hanging in there, but can never seem to get over that hump. It's just... frustrating.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with 24 points 22 rebounds, he needs to start getting the ball more down low.


----------



## Crossword

lol... Chuck said dandy...


----------



## JS03

101 all... 51 secs left


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> The Raptors are always hanging in there, but can never seem to get over that hump. It's just... frustrating.


Definately is, but exciting at the same time.
Hopefully we can finish off strong, I love the performance displayed by the guys tonight.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Turkish Delight said:


> Bosh with 24 points 22 rebounds, he needs to start getting the ball more down low.


Haven't you realized that Jalen absolutely REFUSES to pass the ball?

and nice d by jalen!


----------



## Crossword

Yeah but Sixers ball. Let's see how this unfolds.


----------



## madman

he we go


----------



## madman

BIG D by rose


----------



## JS03

Nice Hands Jalen


----------



## Crossword

Yes! Raptors get the ball and call timeout before going out of bounds!


----------



## Turkish Delight

vigilante said:


> Haven't you realized that Jalen absolutely REFUSES to pass the ball?


He may have refused to give the ball up, but he just came up with a great defensive play, stripping Iggy of the ball.
Raptors ball now.. 
Timeout.


----------



## madman

what are you guys thinking? I think Skip and bosh pick and roll


----------



## Crossword

Let's see if we can capitalize on this and steal a win in Philly!


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> what are you guys thinking? I think Skip and bosh pick and roll


 That would be very nice.


----------



## Turkish Delight

40 seconds left, this next posession is going to have to count, no ill advised shots please. 
Get the ball inside to Bosh.
I have a feeling Jalen is going to take it this time around though.


----------



## Crossword

Before this game is over, I just wanna say, THANK GOD FOR QUICK REPLY!


----------



## JS03

Damn rose..


----------



## Crossword

Stupid Jalen!!!!


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Philly chance to win it here.


----------



## Crossword

OH NO!!! Iverson KILLS IT!


----------



## madman

wow


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose misses another one, Iverson brings it back up the floor and hits.
2.4 seconds left Raptors down by 2.


----------



## Crossword

103-101 Sixers with 2.4 left on the clock... in other words, GAME OVER.


----------



## BBB

Just woke up, and saw the nice numbers Bosh has so far... Impressive!


----------



## madman

was that the designed play or did jalen just take it?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Budweiser_Boy said:


> 103-101 Sixers with 2.4 left on the clock... in other words, GAME OVER.


Pessimistic -------


----------



## JS03

Please don't let Rose get the ball


----------



## Crossword

I guarantee this, that if Rose takes the shot we will not see an overtime, and I don't mean that in a good way.


----------



## madman

do we go for the win or tie? here we go...


----------



## BBB

My post couldn't have came in a worse time...


----------



## Crossword

vigilante said:


> Pessimistic basterd


 lol... the way Rose has been shooting I'd like to think otherwise but I can't.


----------



## Crossword

BBB said:


> My post couldn't have came in a worse time...


 LOL


----------



## madman

my predicition Yell for 3 but misses


----------



## Crossword

Here we go...


----------



## JS03

Good game...


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Rose single handedly lost us this game tonight.


----------



## Crossword

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I guarantee this, that if Rose takes the shot we will not see an overtime, and I don't mean that in a good way.


 Told ya...


----------



## madman

damn it jalen he has to pass the ball when his not feeling it :curse:


----------



## JS03

Rose is an Idiot...


----------



## Crossword

Rafer shoulda shot it.


----------



## Crossword

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Rose is an Idiot...


 You can say that again...


----------



## Crossword

What a disappointing game.


----------



## madman

that was a good play but i dont know why it was for jalen i would have rather had any other of the 4 take the shot


----------



## Crossword

Wow, Iggy even TALKS like Sammy Sosa!


----------



## madman

he isnt an idiot but he gets to caught up with personal match up during games


----------



## BBB

There's light at the end of the tunnel. A higher lotto pick here we come!


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> that was a good play but i dont know why it was for jalen i would have rather had any other of the 4 take the shot


 I'd rather have Hoffa take it...


----------



## madman

another bad game for MO


----------



## Crossword

BBB said:


> There's light at the end of the tunnel. A higher lotto pick here we come!


 That's true, but you gotta remember we have the Sixers' pick too! This is the one game we SHOULD win! :upset:


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> another bad game for MO


 Who?

Yeah he was totally non-existant.


----------



## JS03

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I'd rather have Hoffa take it...


SAME


----------



## madman

BBB said:


> There's light at the end of the tunnel. A higher lotto pick here we come!


but now with philly getting another win it gives them better chance of making the playoffs which mean our pick from them getting worse...

anyway im out


----------



## JS03




----------



## JS03




----------



## BBB

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Who?
> 
> Yeah he was totally non-existant.


Looking at the box score, what happened to him? 4 pts only with only 23 minutes?


----------



## JS03

Rose 2-16 Amazing good job Jalen..


----------



## Crossword

Rafer played amazing ball, Bosh played amazing ball, Yell played good ball, and the rest of the team was ABSOLUTE GARBAGE.


----------



## Crossword

Even MILT played better than Jalen.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Yes Rose shouldn't have taken that shot when the game was tied, but when it was the final posession, why not?
It was a bad game for him, he'll need to come prepared tomorrow night against Atlanta.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Damn, i knew that technical was gonna cost us the game


----------



## Turkish Delight

vi3t_boi11 said:


> Damn, i knew that technical was gonna cost us the game


I wouldn't say that was a turning point really, they hit the free throw, and got the next posession, but Alston hit a big three right after which tied the game.


----------



## JS03

good job


----------



## Crossword

Damn AI & C-Webb combined for 68 points. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## Crossword

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> good job


 Yup, all we gotta do is make sure those GUESTS sign up and join the fun next time!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Yup, all we gotta do is make sure those GUESTS sign up and join the fun next time!


Yep, this must be one of the biggest threads ever in the Raptors board.
We need more people contributing though.

Let's see if we can get even more posts in tomorrow's game thread.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> I wouldn't say that was a turning point really, they hit the free throw, and got the next posession, but Alston hit a big three right after which tied the game.


 Well I think it was a turning point because remember CWebb hit the shot right after that. I'm not sure they would have had the momentum to pull that off, and in that case it would have been a 3 point lead for the Raptors.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Yep, this must be one of the biggest threads ever in the Raptors board.
> We need more people contributing though.
> 
> Let's see if we can get even more posts in tomorrow's game thread.


 Oh man... do you have enough fuel in the tank?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Well I think it was a turning point because remember CWebb hit the shot right after that. I'm not sure they would have had the momentum to pull that off, and in that case it would have been a 3 point lead for the Raptors.


Rafer wouldn't have taken that three in the first place if we weren't down by three.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Oh man... do you have enough fuel in the tank?


I'll see how I feel tomorrow.
This was a heart breaker definately, but going through each play with everyone here made it a lot more exciting.


----------



## Crossword

No, he only took the 3 cause there was no time on the clock left. He would have taken it either way.


----------



## Crossword

Definitely. I'd say at quite a few times my mind was on the thread rather than the game itself.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> No, he only took the 3 cause there was no time on the clock left. He would have taken it either way.


They were trying to look for a three pointer though.
If they were losing by two, I'm sure they would have tried to give the ball to Bosh, and see what he could do. 
But with time winding down, and the Raptors down by 3, Rafer had to take that shot.


----------



## JS03

Damn....Jalen Rose is stuck in my mind....


----------



## Turkish Delight

Guests, want to join in with all the fun here?
Sign up today!
It's free!


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> They were trying to look for a three pointer though.
> If they were losing by two, I'm sure they would have tried to give the ball to Bosh, and see what he could do.
> But with time winding down, and the Raptors down by 3, Rafer had to take that shot.


 That's true, but either way it was a stupid technical by Rose.


----------



## JS03

Do we win this? http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=152514


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Do we win this? http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=152514


Yep, we only lost by two so we win.
I was just about to point that out...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> That's true, but either way it was a stupid technical by Rose.


Yeah, the fact is it looked even worst since he got all frustrated against a rookie like that.
Jalen Rose is a vet, and he shouldn't lose his cool because of stuff like this.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Yep, we only lost by two so we win.
> I was just about to point that out...


Yes I feel abit happy now.. :banana:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Yes I feel abit happy now.. :banana:


As do I, I should have put more of my points down for the Raptors.
Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## Coatesvillain

I asked this in the Sixers thread, but since I was the only one there who watched it I'll ask here.

Why did the Jalen Rose continue to take those shots in the crunch, when he was cold? The Raptors had Donyell Marshall and Rafer Alston who had fairly hot hands near the end (especially Rafer) wouldn't it have made sense to go to them?

From my count, there were three situations where the Raptors had a chance to either tie or take the lead, and in those three situations Jalen Rose forced up a shot. And that doesn't mention the technical which figured huge in the end result.


----------



## JS03

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I asked this in the Sixers thread, but since I was the only one there who watched it I'll ask here.
> 
> Why did the Jalen Rose continue to take those shots in the crunch, when he was cold? The Raptors had Donyell Marshall and Rafer Alston who had fairly hot hands near the end (especially Rafer) wouldn't it have made sense to go to them?
> 
> From my count, there were three situations where the Raptors had a chance to either tie or take the lead, and in those three situations Jalen Rose forced up a shot. And that doesn't mention the technical which figured huge in the end result.


Because Jalen was frozen in the head..


----------



## Turkish Delight

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I asked this in the Sixers thread, but since I was the only one there who watched it I'll ask here.
> 
> Why did the Jalen Rose continue to take those shots in the crunch, when he was cold? The Raptors had Donyell Marshall and Rafer Alston who had fairly hot hands near the end (especially Rafer) wouldn't it have made sense to go to them?
> 
> From my count, there were three situations where the Raptors had a chance to either tie or take the lead, and in those three situations Jalen Rose forced up a shot. And that doesn't mention the technical which figured huge in the end result.


I guess it's just because Jalen has one a lot of games for us this year, so the players had a lot of confidence in him. Plus he is one of the few players on our team that could actually create his own shot.
He did take some ill advised shots down the stretch for us tonight, but he's so accustomed to getting the ball in that period of the game, that it's kind of understandable why he would want to take those shots I guess.


----------



## Crossword

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I asked this in the Sixers thread, but since I was the only one there who watched it I'll ask here.
> 
> Why did the Jalen Rose continue to take those shots in the crunch, when he was cold? The Raptors had Donyell Marshall and Rafer Alston who had fairly hot hands near the end (especially Rafer) wouldn't it have made sense to go to them?
> 
> From my count, there were three situations where the Raptors had a chance to either tie or take the lead, and in those three situations Jalen Rose forced up a shot. And that doesn't mention the technical which figured huge in the end result.


 Yeah I really have no idea. He's good at setting his teammates up too, so I don't know why he wouldn't let Alston or Bosh, who were both hot, take the shot. The only reason I could see is just for his statline and his ego.


----------



## Turkish Delight

That was a pretty big game for Bosh.
He is now averaging 16.3 points 8.8 rebounds per game.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Yep, we only lost by two so we win.
> I was just about to point that out...


 Damn... looks like I should have put some serious points on the line.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> That was a pretty big game for Bosh.
> He is now averaging 16.3 points 8.8 rebounds per game.


 Whatever, like I said before, doesn't mean anything if we lost. Just like Bron's 56 points against us.


----------



## Crossword

Rafer had a great game tonight, anyone saying he's crap should really check their heads.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Rafer had a great game tonight, anyone saying he's crap should really check their heads.


He was amazing in the 1st half, but like most of our team, he dropped off a bit in the 2nd half. 
He had 9 assists in the first half, and ended up with only 10.
Still a pretty solid overall performance for him tonight.


----------



## Crossword

Well the team played an overall sloppy style of ball in the second half, so it's not surprising that he wasn't able to capitalize in the assist category. What's impressive to me, is that he only had one turnover in the second half amidst all that crappy play.


----------



## JS03

Don't we usually suck in the 1st half, than Own in the 2nd..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Don't we usually suck in the 1st half, than Own in the 2nd..


At home yes, but on the road it's a totally different story.


----------



## Crossword

We usually do a lot of things that we didn't today. I mean, Jalen Rose is USUALLY a clutch player but he just wasn't doing it today.


----------



## Kneejoh

Has anybody looked at how long this thread is 657 post i believe.


----------



## Raptafan

After the season ends do you guys see Sam as our coach?


----------



## Primetime23

thug_immortal8 said:


> Has anybody looked at how long this thread is 657 post i believe.


wow i missed the game, anything significant happen to have this be a 44 page thread?

usually these are 3-4 max


----------



## BBB

Raptafan said:


> After the season ends do you guys see Sam as our coach?


Most, if not all, on this board would probably say yes to this question. Refer to this thread.


----------



## Kneejoh

Primetime23 said:


> wow i missed the game, anything significant happen to have this be a 44 page thread?
> 
> usually these are 3-4 max


How many posts per page do you have.

Cuz i have 10 per page and this thread is 67 pages long?


----------



## Crossword

thug_immortal8 said:


> How many posts per page do you have.
> 
> Cuz i have 10 per page and this thread is 67 pages long?


 He has the default of 15 per page.


----------



## Crossword

Raptafan said:


> After the season ends do you guys see Sam as our coach?


 Uhmm yes.


----------



## JL2002

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Uhmm yes.


not because he deserves it, but its because financially, we can't have another one.... :biggrin: 

good game today, but we misses Vince last seconds shots there. Vince usually finds a way to take a good fade away, but Rose can't....


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Peterson continues his crappy play on the road scorin only 4 pts tho he only took 5 shots


----------



## Crossword

JL2002 said:


> not because he deserves it, but its because financially, we can't have another one.... :biggrin:


Based on what? He's a fine coach.


----------



## Numbed One

I missed the second half. Sounds like it was a heartbreaker.

At least Bosh had a solid game.


----------



## rapsfan4life

wow i missed out on all the fun  

this loss was a pain cuz on one hand we need to lower philly's pick but i feel better cuz it lowers our pick. I enjoyed watching a. Williams finally play well and Bosh well :clap:


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Yea, Aaron Williams played well, 9 pts on 4-4 shootin, I expect more of this tomorrow


----------



## Q8i

If I Was Marshall - I Would've Beat The **** Outta Sam Mitchel For Not Givin Me The Ball At The Last Second.. This Is Why!
Because, The Sixers Obviously Knew They Were Gon Give It To JRose - And If Marshall Gets It, They Know His Gon Make It.. So They Gon Foul Him It Would've Been Either A Foul Or A 3Pointer For Marshall - If U Ask Me, How Wud The Sixers Know They Gon Give It To JRose.. ITS BECAUSE THATS WHAT MITCHEL HAS BEEN DOIN THIS WHOLE ****EN YEAR!

Well Whatever... Who Gives A Damn - Alston Had A Good Game, 10 Assists.. I Dont Care Bout FG. So I'm Ok :banana:


----------



## speedythief

Raptafan said:


> After the season ends do you guys see Sam as our coach?


Yeah, he'll still be here.

And welcome to the site!


----------



## speedythief

I want to say thanks to those that made this immense thread. Good work! I can't remember the last thread that went this long in such a short period of time. This is probably the biggest game thread we've had on our board, and probably one of the bigger ones the site has seen.


Everyone has a right to be upset at Jalen for taking it upon himself to win the game at the end, but that's what we pay him for. With the way he's played this year, even in a cold game I don't mind him taking that shot. I really wish we could've won this game but it was so much fun to watch I'm hardly dissapointed.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Primetime23 said:


> wow i missed the game, anything significant happen to have this be a 44 page thread?
> 
> usually these are 3-4 max


We're just trying to get more people involved with these game threads. 
Feel free to participate in the play by play action tomorrow.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptafan said:


> After the season ends do you guys see Sam as our coach?


Without a doubt.
This team has been through a lot this season, and Sam has done a pretty good job of making sure everyone puts all their energy and their effort to winning.
I don't think there would be any point of getting a new coach really, no one is going to just come in here and magically turn us into a playoff contender. 
Sam meshes well with the guys because he used to be a player, and sure he had a couple of minor altercations with players which were blown up by the media, but it seems as though everyone is on the same page now which is good to hear.
I'm looking forward to seeing what Sam can do with this team next year.


----------



## BBB

Turkish Delight said:


> We're just trying to get more people involved with these game threads.
> Feel free to participate in the play by play action tomorrow.


I, for one, will be offering my insights to the game, w/ guidance from the wonderful NBA.com's play-by-play page. 



That is, if I wake up early 'nuff.


----------



## madman

Looking at that last shot again, it wasnt that bad of a shot considering the amount of time, but i would have rather had someone else shoot it


----------



## madman

This is the 2nd biggest thread on our board to the community thread


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> This is the 2nd biggest thread on our board to the community thread


Let's try to keep it more on topic next time, and we'll need to limit the 3 or 4 word posts.


----------



## JS03

madman said:


> This is the 2nd biggest thread on our board to the community thread


Just Amazing... Props to everyone who posted. :clap:


----------



## adhir1

WOW....600+ replies when i came online yesterday at like 2 i read it..i thought smething must be wrong (i was a little tipsy, scratch that..very tipsy) and i thought i was just seeing things...but its true....damnnnnn props to u guys..this must be one of the biggest threads on the board?


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Let's try to keep it more on topic next time, and we'll need to limit the 3 or 4 word posts.


all the posts were on topic, who cares if we the posts are only a few words


----------



## Numbed One

madman said:


> all the posts were on topic, who cares if we the posts are only a few words


I kind of agree with Turkish. I like being able to scroll through game threads to get a picture of how the game unfolded, but with threads like this all there is to scroll through is 40 pages of "Oh he missed!", "Bosh with a rebound!", "I'm hungry.", "Turnover", "Out of bounds", "Stupid ref!!", etc etc.

All the really informative posts get lost somewhere in between.

Not to say the 47 page game thread wasn't impressive, I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Let's try to keep it more on topic next time, and we'll need to limit the 3 or 4 word posts.


Says the guy with 126 posts in this thread alone...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Says the guy with 126 posts in this thread alone...


And you have over 200 so what's your point?
I've been told that if we want to keep this up, we are going to have to make sure that we stay on topic, and that we try to avoid having 3 or 4 word posts.
Thanks.


----------



## Crossword

Numbed One said:


> I kind of agree with Turkish. I like being able to scroll through game threads to get a picture of how the game unfolded, but with threads like this all there is to scroll through is 40 pages of "Oh he missed!", "Bosh with a rebound!", "I'm hungry.", "Turnover", "Out of bounds", "Stupid ref!!", etc etc.
> 
> All the really informative posts get lost somewhere in between.
> 
> Not to say the 47 page game thread wasn't impressive, I'm just sayin'...


 Yer just jealous you weren't a part of it!


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> And you have over 200 so what's your point?
> I've been told that if we want to keep this up, we are going to have to make sure that we stay on topic, and that we try to avoid having 3 or 4 word posts.
> Thanks.


 My point is you don't practice what you preach. 

By the way, like madman said all the posts were on topic.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> My point is you don't practice what you preach.
> 
> By the way, like madman said all the posts were on topic.


How so? 
I stayed on topic, and I tried to minimize my 3 or 4 word posts. 
Talking about pizza is staying on topic?


This discussion isn't going anywhere so I think it's just best we look forward to the next game.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> How so?
> I stayed on topic, and I tried to minimize my 3 or 4 word posts.
> Talking about pizza is staying on topic?
> 
> 
> This discussion isn't going anywhere so I think it's just best we look forward to the next game.


ooooo... got you there, bud_boy... :biggrin:


----------



## Crossword

What's most important, is that this game thread is the longest game thread in BBB.net HISTORY (on a team forum, at least). That's right, neither the Bulls nor the Blazers have ever had a game thread this big! :clap:


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> How so?
> I stayed on topic, and I tried to minimize my 3 or 4 word posts.
> Talking about pizza is staying on topic?
> 
> 
> This discussion isn't going anywhere so I think it's just best we look forward to the next game.


 You're just jealous you weren't having pizza.


----------



## Petey

Budweiser_Boy said:


> What's most important, is that this game thread is the longest game thread in BBB.net HISTORY (on a team forum, at least). That's right, neither the Bulls nor the Blazers have ever had a game thread this big! :clap:


It's a great feat. But what will posts about Pizza, post counts, 2/3/4 word replies do in terms of getting the guests that lurk in the forum to sign up?

I don't think it'll help.

-Petey


----------



## TDrake

Well, I thought the pizza posts were darned interesting human interest stuff - just like havin' a bunch of guys hangin' in front of the TV watching the game. That's what I'm looking for in a game thread.

I agree that the 3 - 4 word posts don't add much to the thread, tho' - especially 'cause I couldn't get the game on tv of radio and had to rely on the internet for game info ...


----------

